# Estação meteorologica no marão?



## maar3amt (12 Nov 2008 às 15:16)

Olá pessoal precisava de alguns dados relativamente as condições meteorológicas da serra do marão ninguém conhece nenhuma estação meteorológica com dados online nessa zona?

Obrigado


----------



## AnDré (12 Nov 2008 às 19:15)

maar3amt disse:


> Olá pessoal precisava de alguns dados relativamente as condições meteorológicas da serra do marão ninguém conhece nenhuma estação meteorológica com dados online nessa zona?
> 
> Obrigado



Olá *maar3amt*!
Desde já, bem-vindo ao fórum!

Bem que eu gostava que houvesse estações meteorológicas na serra do marão. Mas infelizmente, e que eu tenha conhecimento, não há nenhuma. Nem mesmo no alto onde estão aquelas antenas todas. Ainda lá andei a vasculhar este verão, mas não vi sinal de nenhuma estação meteorológica.


----------



## Brigantia (12 Nov 2008 às 19:28)

AnDré disse:


> Olá *maar3amt*!
> Desde já, bem-vindo ao fórum!
> 
> Bem que eu gostava que houvesse estações meteorológicas na serra do marão. Mas infelizmente, e que eu tenha conhecimento, não há nenhuma. Nem mesmo no alto onde estão aquelas antenas todas. Ainda lá andei a vasculhar este verão, mas não vi sinal de nenhuma estação meteorológica.



A única estação que conheço é a que a Estradas de Portugal colocou no alto de Espinho.


----------

